# Converted a Bong Vodka bottle into, well... a bong.



## Jim Bourbon (Jul 9, 2008)

Bottle of Vodka - $23 on sale
Set of glass routing bits - $14
Robbing downstem and bowl from a cheapie Chinese bong - Free
Glass screen -$.25

The satisfaction of a job well done - Priceless.


hxxp://img78.imageshack.us/img78/6237/25377870ad2.jpg
hxxp://img78.imageshack.us/img78/3733/65463437ii8.jpg
hxxp://img78.imageshack.us/img78/2861/11736295gu6.jpg
hxxp://img78.imageshack.us/img78/6826/65764872lb6.jpg

Zippo included for scale. I know this is not that new, original or exciting, but I'm pretty stoked about it. Can't wait to try it out. It's the first decent bong I've owned and the fact that I converted it myself means I'm pretty pleased with myself. My wife and I decided the graphic on this one was perfectly suited to the task... a guy with ballons tied around him lifting him up high, dodging arrows trying to kill his high. I thought it was perfect, lol. I also converted a Jim Beam Black 1.75 liter the other day, but I need a different downstem and gromit. It's not angled downward enough to keep from saturating the herb. I haven't tried either yet. Waiting on my buddy to get back to me with my quarter of Sensi Star.  Should be able to finally test them both out in a day or two. Will post a smoke report after. :bong1: :bong2:


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

wow, looks professional.


----------



## Roken (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks cool man, i'd shure grip it and rip it!  How's about you sell me one, i think you did a great job.   Peace and Love!!
Roken.


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 10, 2008)

where did you get the gromit?

I def have used a JD bottle and a bottle of Remy marten to make bongs... a few others also but they didnt turn out so good.. i also figured out that filling the sink with water and putting the bottle under tha water while drilling the hole makes it way easyer.. doesnt crack at all.. Killer bong tho man.. i like it alot... also just wanted to say i made a bong from a Mason jar about 8 months ago and havent smoked from anything else sence.. tha way i see it.. i made my grow box, made my DWC setup, made the bucket setup for the mother, and made my own bubble cloner, made my own bud.... might as well smoke it from my homemade bong... guess im a bit of a do it yourselfer tho.. 

anyway killer bong


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 10, 2008)

Was the bottle shaped like that already?!
What a neat idea, might try this myself in a few days if I can find a similar bottle of vodka? (Any idea where I should look?)


----------



## karmacat (Jul 10, 2008)

Well done mate,I tried something similar once,not with the same success I'm a fraid


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 10, 2008)

did you heat the glass to make the site for the bowl or was it already like that?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 10, 2008)

i mean i know you drilled the hole but the flat spot where you put the hole is what im wondering about.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

Awesome BONG man great job..


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 10, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> did you heat the glass to make the site for the bowl or was it already like that?


 
tha bottle had to already be like that.. if you heat that **** up with a torch or something you would be able to push it in but a few seconds after you took the heat off of the glass it would crack and or bust.. to reshape a glass bottle you would have to get the whole bottle moltant or its not gonna work.. the part with the heat on it expands and when it starts to cool it contracts.. so if the rest of the bottle isnt moving with it the.. .CRAAAAACCCCKKKKKKK


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments! I appreciate it, and I figured maybe some other people might think it was cool and try the same thing. After all, a good stoner shares 



			
				Bleek187 said:
			
		

> where did you get the gromit?



It came with a cheap shorty bong I bought almost a year ago. Same with the downstem and bowl. I have a regular o-ring style gromit that I could've used, but I opened the hole a bit too wide for it to seal well, I think. I might mess with it a bit more, maybe tuck some cellophane wrap in there. It certainly looks nicer than the one I'm using, but this one seals well and seems like it'll work fine so I might not bother. 



			
				Hiero_ said:
			
		

> Was the bottle shaped like that already?!
> What a neat idea, might try this myself in a few days if I can find a similar bottle of vodka? (Any idea where I should look?)



Yes! Check out bongspirit.com for more info and try checking out your local liquor stores. They should stock that brand. They also come covered in variety of designs, but all the same shape. I almost bought the one with the blue woman on it, but my other half said it was freaky looking and could be disturbing to look at while utterly baked, lol. 



			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		

> did you heat the glass to make the site for the bowl or was it already like that?



No, it came shaped like that already. Everything about this bottle is perfect for converting right into a bong. The size, shape, all the dimensions. Heck, the cap even has a concave top and if I'm reading it right, it can be bored out in the center and it'll make a comfortable mouthpiece. That's what I'll be attmpting next. 



			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i mean i know you drilled the hole but the flat spot where you put the hole is what im wondering about.



No, the place where I drilled the hole was completely flat with a slight indentation in the exact center, covered with a plastic seal glued in place. Pop that off and you uncover your work surface. It was designed, I'm positive, to make it easy to start a drill without the bit walking around the surface. It's perfect. 

For anyone wondering, I filled the bottle with semi-cool water and submerged it in the sink full of water at the same temp until there was about an inch of water above the surface I was drilling out. I put a really old rag under the bottle for several reasons. 1) It'd be saturated with glass dust 2) It would help dampen any vibration that may lead to cracking the bottle and 3) It helped keep the bottle in place while I drilled. I started with a cone-shaped diamond coated router type bit and went at about medium speed with a variable speed drill. I stopped after every minute to swirl the water around and make sure the glass wasn't getting warm (heat cracks bottle glass because it isn't tempered) and let it sit for another minute or two. When I was through the glass with that bit and the hole was wide enough, I went to a can-shaped bit and slowly widened the hole by moving the drill around the edge of it in a circular motion, putting slight pressure against the outside edge until it was wide enough to fit the gromit into. When that was done, I rinsed out all the ground glass, let it dry and took some clear nail polish and painted the surface I'd ground out to smooth it out and help keep it from chipping or cracking. When that was dry, it filled in all the rough surface and it now looks like a flat, smooth edge. Put it together and I was done. 

Oh, and does anyone have a flickr account? If so, link this thread here: http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/696534828 Lol! 

"and no..not even the best glass driller can convert those f***ing bottles into a real bong..."

Pwnt!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 11, 2008)

That's really awesome!  I've always wondered if there's a way to clean a glass bong?


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Jul 11, 2008)

Salt and 91% ISO alcohol. Seal and shake.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 11, 2008)

thats awesome,do they sell that vodka in the states?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very well done...i'm tellin ya that is the best home-made bong i've seen...Nice Work, If i were you i might would pick up another bottle or two in case of an accident, that's unless that bottle is readily available...anyways, VERY NICE piece of work, take care of 'er


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Jul 12, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> thats awesome,do they sell that vodka in the states?



Yes, they do. Their importer is based in Orlando, which is 45 minutes from me, so it's pretty plentiful around here. 



			
				tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Very well done...i'm tellin ya that is the best home-made bong i've seen...Nice Work, If i were you i might would pick up another bottle or two in case of an accident, that's unless that bottle is readily available...anyways, VERY NICE piece of work, take care of 'er



Thanks! Yeah, I was thinking of making a backup piece or two. I like the different designs on the bottles and I like having a variety of pieces, so I think I'll gradually add more to the collection. Besides, our place is almost all tile and accidents happen. 

Still haven't gotten to try it out yet, but a buddy of mine at work is bringing some herb in tomorrow and after we knock off, we're gonna head over to this local shop and I'm gonna pick up a fancier bowl piece. Then, we're gonna come back here, load it up and see how it smokes. I'll post some pics and let ya'll know how it performs.  :bong2:

I can't wait!


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 12, 2008)

Jim Bourbon said:
			
		

> Yes! Check out bongspirit.com for more info and try checking out your local liquor stores. They should stock that brand. They also come covered in variety of designs, but all the same shape. I almost bought the one with the blue woman on it, but my other half said it was freaky looking and could be disturbing to look at while utterly baked, lol.


Thanks alot! That's amazing that it's actually called bong spirit, too. Me and some friends are having quite the laugh at this. Stoned. 
Once I get this project started I'll be sure to post a picture of mine in this here thread.


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm seriously considering naming it "Kali" because it absolutely destroyed me and my friend for over six hours. I mean destroyed. We each got one good rip from it, a bowl each of Seni Star and we... were... destroyed. He was freaking out hard, crying about how his life was over. He was convinced he was gonna die. Holy hell, what a vicious bong! I was high before I cleared what smoke was left from the cashed bowl. Insane. He just now left, seven hours after we smoked. I just took another small rip to finish out the night. 

Anyone wanting one of these should definitely look into building one. They're so worth it, it's not even funny. $25-35 USD for a liter of vodka that's as good as Grey Goose or better and a knockout-punch of a bong when you're done. One rip of some decent hydro and I was 1,000 % gone for the rest of the night.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 16, 2008)

I bought one yesterday (though it was $38 here).  The drilling site is actually set up for a 7/16 or 1/2 inch diamond tipped hole saw.  Harbor Freight sells a set containing both sizes for $8.99.  The plastic cap is designed to be drilled out, too and makes the perfect mouthpiece.


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Jun 24, 2012)

EPIC NECRO THREAD BUMP FOR GREAT JUSTICE!!!

So, almost four years later, this very same bong is still with me, still hitting like a champ, and no worse for wear. I've had some glass pieces stick around, but for a piece of bottle glass to survive this long is amazing. I've broken probably a few dozen bowls, including the one I literally just shattered trying to scrape out that i bought only days ago mad, so I'm going to bore it out to accept glass-on-glass hardware. This bong has been knocked over on tables and counters a few times, and once survived getting knocked off the coffee table and grabbed at a few times before it hit tile... and survived without a mark(the bowl didn't... I'm seeing a theme here...). I attribute that to the softer nature of bottle glass. 

Just bumping to show folks that these aren't just curio pieces, they'll actually work well for you, and if you take care of them, last you quite a while. Now excuse me while I pack up a fresh (backup) bowl with some freshly made iso hash and see how Kali handles the mystery monster in my closet! :hubba: 

Smoke in peace, folks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2012)

that is a cool bong..Ive seen them in store  but they more like 85 American Dollars...way to much but way cool...Another thing I can believe this threads gone all most 4 years with "live Links"  Imageshack toboot...Im sure Moderator will corrct that 4u

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 26, 2012)

yeah, I make steamrollers using liqour bottle, a used grommet-stem and bowl, a dremel, and a tile cutting bit. It's easy and fun to make  His is def cleanrer lookin then mine...lol...I even made a hookah outta an antique pepsi bottle a friend gave me.


----------



## nugatronica (Jun 26, 2012)

Thats sick how did it end up working for ya?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 26, 2012)

it's worked great....usually just use one nozzle and the other grometted hole (hookah tube hole) for a carb now but it's sweet (it has two holes for two ppl but it seems like the stronger inhaler gets the majority of the hit...lol...). We call it The Seussian Double Bubbler (kinda reminded me somethin a Who down in Whoville would smoke his Who-weed out of) Heated up some all thread and contorted into a funky S-shape straightened towards one end and put a grommet at the bottle top opening and ran the s-curved all thread rod bout 6 inches down then fit a hose to get it down the rest of the way to to the water. Bowl twisted to top with a very odd threaded piece (or a marvel ring/brass threaded sleeve/compression sleeve as we call it in the bizz).

i'll go find it in storage tonight when I get back and snap a pick. It's been yrs since I pulled her out...probably have to take some Isopropyl to her...

When one-tubing it, you can pull the all thread rod and gromet at the top and use it as a make-shift power-carb....lol...


eace:,

7ge


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 27, 2012)

Here she is, cleaned her up after the pic and boy I forgot how smooth she hits....:stoned:....lol...


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Aug 5, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> that is a cool bong..Ive seen them in store  but they more like 85 American Dollars...way to much but way cool...Another thing I can believe this threads gone all most 4 years with "live Links"  Imageshack toboot...Im sure Moderator will corrct that 4u
> 
> take care and be safe
> :48:



 

I fixed the links. I can't believe I missed that before.  

7greeneyes, I like that Pepsi bottle. Hmm.... that gives me some ideas....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's my "dirty girl".  She's nasty but I like her.
A gift from a MP legend . 
I suspect this is the tutorial that he got the idea from. Nice.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 10, 2012)

:ciao:

Thanks for bumping a classic MP thread....

I've had one of these bongs for a couple years and it works KILLER~! :bong:

Mine was also a 'gift from an MP Legend':hubba:

Peace~!


----------

